# Alaska Home remodeling



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am starting a little late in the build, but I have used forums before and it is always helpful when you get stumped with some sort of DIY build and other users can help out. We moved up to Alaska 2 years ago and bought a house base on the land, river in back yard, garage, and future guest house potential. So this is what we found:




here is the garage with space up top for guest house: 


here is space above garage:

here is my starting the project in the winter:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like a lovely home and will be a nice project.

Keep us posted.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

The guest house is finished, I'll take some photos today and post, it came out nice. The next project is the third floor. It had two tiny bedrooms: 


I tore down the walls and gutted it:


Finished the balcony railing yesterday:


Today wiring the electrical. Moving some outlets and putting the lights on one switch, since it is all one big room now.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is really nice, that is a dream of ours, we watch just about any program about Alaska, especially about homes and such. I can just imagine going out back and fishing when I wanted to. You have a beautiful home.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Different workers built the exterior deck guard-rails vs. the interior stair guards. You are under the IBC; http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/building-codes/alaska/

Your exterior would pass code, interior; no. Your Home Owners Insurance may not pay a claim if work is not done to code minimum standards; "6. Within individual dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies, _guards_ on the open sides of _stairs_ shall not have openings which allow passage of a sphere 43/8 inches (111 mm) in diameter." from; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009/icod_ibc_2009_10_sec013.htm

At least you can rebuild them inexpensively (other than labor). The size of sphere is size of a toddlers head.... good job, they do look very nice. Be sure to air seal new poly right away to prevent condensation/air entry (as picture of ceiling electrical outlet showing dirt filtered); http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Gary


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Took some pictures of the guest house I built last summer in the space above the garage. 
Kitchen:

Living space:

Hall:

bedroom:


Bathroom: 



Some progress yesterday, was able to finish the installing the electrical and half of the vapor barrier, I just need to tape off the outlets and the seams so it will be air tight.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Here some Alaska wildlife for you, just for fun.
Halibut fishing trip last summer with my daughter:

Moose in font yard:


Grizzly Bear we saw in Denali Park:

My parents came to visit this winter, snow machining in -20 F (Mt McKinley behind them):


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, absolutely beautiful, your home also. Those fish are a bunch of good eating, man oh man, you got it made.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Got all the vapor barrier done today. 










Next week will start putting up plywood, then attach metal lath. I'm going to put up a lightweight flexible plaster called strocto-lite. It is really easy to work with and can round all corners, get in an around logs, and my daughter is going to help with some mosaic tile designs. It took awhile to find someone that would ship to Alaska. Home Depot is shipping a pallet (40 bags of 50lb each). They are charging me $650. Another concrete store said they could do it for $1250. Needless to say I went with Home Depot.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I would be happy living in the guest house. WOW!


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks. When I remodel the kitchen and bedroom we plan on living out there for awhile so we are not trying to live in the middle of a construction zone. It is so nice to have when visitors come.


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wonderful looking home. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Building has been slow going, I was gone for a week on a trip to the Yukon, we snowmachined 200 miles to Dawson City, Canada and gambled and drank. 









Got the tongue and groove pine ceiling half way done. I need to work faster!!


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

A little more progress today. 





:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

more slow going progress, my real job sure seems to get in the way. Lights up and working, next is the walls.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Starting to make a lot of progress, it might have something to do with the days getting longer in Alaska. It is 9pm and the sun is STILL up. In the summer I'll be working outside and and then stop and look at my watch and it is midnight and it is still light out. Hard to get used to. We are gaining about 5 minutes of daylight per day! Anyway, got all the OSB board up and I am going to start the lathe tomorrow. Then we are going to glue some mosaic tile on the wall. One side of the room is going to have the moon, stars, and the northern lights, then the other side of the room will have sun and clouds. Then I will use Structo-Lite plaster (like adobe) on the wall in and around the tiles like grout, It will look amazing when it is done and painted. I have used Structo-Lite before and it is so easy to use. I had to special order from Home Depot. I had to order a whole pallet. Stay tuned!


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Still making slow progress. I need to finish gluing the mosaic tile. I tried gluing the tile directly onto the lathe but the tiles are too small and it was not working at all. So my solution was to cut out the lathe around the shapes and then attach very thin plywood so that the tile depth will be the same as the wall. I already glued tile on one "star" and it turned out good. One wall has the moon and some stars, then the northern lights and then the opposite wall has a cloud and the sun. The structolite will act as grout in between the tile. Kind of artsy, but I wanted to do something unique.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally some progress. I had surgery on my foot so I have been gimping around with crutches. I have a fancy boot on now and still use one crutch. Started the Structo-lite. I will paint it eventually.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought I would throw in a photo of our camping trip a week ago. 



Here is some of the other tile designs: 
The sun:



A cloud:



The northern lights:






and more progress:


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

more progress, very slow going:


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally some progress, Painted walls, stained and sealed wood. Carpet installers come in three days, then I post pics of finished room. Then onto the next room to remodel.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Room finally finished. That took longer than I thought. Wife loves it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That is lovely! Lots of work, but well worth it.

What is the next room you're working on?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow.

Really like it. Labor of love.


----------

